# shins hurting after riding leeson



## trinabugg (Jul 8, 2014)

i just stared to take riding lessons and for the past two lessons my shins have been killing me, does anyone know how to get this stop?


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Your shins? Do you mean your calf muscles? If your shins hurt make sure to try and use your leg properly.

At 2 lessons I'd say it's really just a matter of building up muscle...feel the burn! 

Someone else may have some better ideas.

If the pain continues for awhile take an ibuprofen.


----------



## Emma2003 (Jan 9, 2014)

If it's the bone at the front of your leg below the knee that is sore, I used to get the same thing when I focussed too much on the "toes up, heels down". I would tense up my whole lower leg and foot with my toes stiff and pointed up. What worked for me was that I would set the balls of my feet in the stirrup but keep my ankles and toes relaxed and my heels just naturally seemed to go down and no more sore shins


----------



## Valentina (Jul 27, 2009)

When you post think of it as the horse bouncing you up (slightly out of the saddle) and your lowering your weight down through your heels until your bum is on the saddle. 

This way you are using gravity to bring you back into the sddle, and the natural "uplift" to bring you out of the saddle (the upwards part of the post).


----------



## trinabugg (Jul 8, 2014)

talked with my trainer and she said that i'm doing the same thing that you said i'm focusing to much on keeping my heels down so that's why my shins have been really hurting but all is good now

thanks for the help


----------



## trinabugg (Jul 8, 2014)

Emma2003 said:


> If it's the bone at the front of your leg below the knee that is sore, I used to get the same thing when I focussed too much on the "toes up, heels down". I would tense up my whole lower leg and foot with my toes stiff and pointed up. What worked for me was that I would set the balls of my feet in the stirrup but keep my ankles and toes relaxed and my heels just naturally seemed to go down and no more sore shins



Talked with my trainer and she said that i'm doing the same thing that you said i'm focusing to much on keeping my heels down so that's why my shins have been really hurting but all is good now

Thanks for the help


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad you figured out the cause  If you are prone to shin splints after hard workouts/exercise you may also experience shin pain after riding. I know I did for a while until I got in "riding shape" I guess.


----------

